# HR20 vs. HR21 vs. HR10-250



## chadfetter (Mar 28, 2004)

I am thinking about upgrading away from my Tivo....THE THOUGHT OF THIS KILLS ME.....but I have a question about the replacement receivers.

Is it true that the HR21 does not support OTA (Antenna) for local channels, but HR20 does? 
If that is the case, why would I want an HR21 if that would mean that I would have to start buying my local channels from DirecTV instead of getting them for free?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, that is the primary difference between the two boxes. If you do not want to get digital TV locals from DirecTV, then you'll want a box with an ATSC tuner. Many HR10 owners keep their HR10 active for this purpose.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

HR21 does not have OTA, HR20 does. However it seems to be becoming increasingly difficult to get an HR20, you cannot ask for one and if they don't deliver one there seems to be no way to get one.

According to dbstalk DTV is talking about some mysterious "solution" that is coming for OTA but it's hard to imagine what it could be in a box without OTA capability.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I wonder if DIRECTV would give people the option to buy an HR20 at a brick & mortar store (or online) and credit your account back for the original deal they offered. I know they gave me a $150 account credit towards the purchase of my second HR20 (the first came from DIRECTV for free though). It didn't matter where I bought it, so I had the my choice of which receiver to buy. 

However, back when I got mine the HR21 wasn't an option. Might be nice to make sure you got the right box. It's probably a super long shot also. heh

Scooter


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Others report this credit is a possibility but you still have to find an HR20 and if it breaks or needs replacing you will likely get an HR21 as things stand right now.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I'd hope that there will be an OTA "solution" by then. Keep in mind they have USB ports. Those can be used for add-on devices. Better yet, pray it doesn't break. And if it does, beg for the same model number.

Scooter


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the HD locals are included as part of the HD access fee correct? So you're not having to buy them separately.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I bet the 'mysterious' OTA solution will be connecting rabbit ears to the coaxial input on your set. Hopefully you have an ATSC tuner in your TV.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

harley3k said:


> I bet the 'mysterious' OTA solution will be connecting rabbit ears to the coaxial input on your set. Hopefully you have an ATSC tuner in your TV.


Are you bitter that you were wrong about all of the HD channels that DIRECTV did manage to get online with this year? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5530404#post5530404


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

If you want a good comparison, check my sig.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

tfederov said:


> If you want a good comparison, check my sig.


Very well done.

Scooter


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Eddie501 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the HD locals are included as part of the HD access fee correct? So you're not having to buy them separately.


There are undocumented packages that do not have locals. I have it on my account. Also, OTA locals look better, has all the sub-channels, and are all the locals I can receive and not the ones DirecTV think are in my area.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

can someone remind me of the reason pbs HD isnt carried? I thought it was a govt funded station (plus our pledge drives) and it seemed to me to be the 1st station that should be carried


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's because local PBS stations refuse to allow DirecTV carry their signal unless they also carry the subchannels. It's not for DirecTV's lack of interest. This is discussed a lot over at dbstalk.com, one thread is http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109565


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

By the sub-channels do they mean Sprout and Create? If I actually pledged money to PBS this would tick me off.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> By the sub-channels do they mean Sprout and Create? If I actually pledged money to PBS this would tick me off.


In some markets, PBS carries up to 6 distinct channels accross their digital broadcast alotment.

It is not the same in every market.
Some markets only have a primary channel.

Others will have 6 different "channels"


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Are you bitter that you were wrong about all of the HD channels that DIRECTV did manage to get online with this year?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5530404#post5530404


LOL... Yes only a little bitter  I had to pay out my bet to Bill. Which actually went to charity by the way. 

-h


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

the thing I would miss is the PBS that we get here in the Bay Area. Plus, OTA locals DO look better, at least on my H10-250, haven't tried it on the H20, we just use it for local OTA from D* and the family room.


----------

